# kttsd

## flammenflitzer

```
USE="mbrola" emerge kttsd -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-accessibility/mbrola-3.0.1h-r5  LINGUAS="de -es -fr -it -la -pl -ro -sv" 19,000 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kttsd-4.3.0  USE="alsa (-aqua) -debug -epos -festival -flite -freetts handbook (-kdeprefix) mbrola" 0 kB
```

Dann (in der Konsole) gestartet. Das dialogfenster "Einrichten geöffnet. Dort ist eine englische Stimme vorhanden. Hinzufügen 

Sprache: Deutsch

Synthesizer: Hadifix-Einrichtung txt2pho-Programmdatei: fehlt.

Da gibt es auch kein ebuild.

----------

## Marlo

Die  txt2pho gibt es  hier.

----------

## flammenflitzer

txt2pho entpackt in /home/olaf/eigene.Programme/txt2pho

/etc/txt2pho

und

~/.txt2phorc

 erstellt

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat /etc/txt2pho

# Sample .txt2phorc file                

# Thomas Portele, 26.1.1999             

#                                       

# --------------------------------------

#                                       

# PATH variables                        

#                                       

# All path names must end with a separator !!!!!!!

#                                                 

DATAPATH=/home/tpo/txt2pho/data/                  

# Path to voice files

#INVPATH=/home/tpo/txt2pho/data/

INVPATH=/home/olaf/eigene.Programme/txt2pho/data

# Path to temporary and log files (default: /tmp/)

TEMPPATH=/tmp/                                    

#

# --------------------------------------

#                                       

# DEFAULT variables                     

#                                       

# Default prosody (male or female)      

INVENTORY=male                          

# Debuglevel

DEBUGLEVEL=0

#

# --------------------------------------

#

# PROSODY variables

#

# Name of prosody generation tree

NEWTREE=newtree

# Reduction level

REDUCTION=1

# Prominence computation by rule or CART tree

PROMCOMP=1

# Default speech rate

SPEECHRATE=1.15

# Duration computation

USENET=3
```

Stimme Hadifix de2 nizugefügt. Aber es kommt nichts. z:B. konte ich vorher mit der Plasma-Uhr die Zeit ansagen lasen. Hat wohl funktioniert. Jedenfalls hat da irgendwer etwas auf englisch genuschelt. Jetzt kommt gar keine Ausgabe mehr.

----------

## Marlo

In KDE unter:

-->Systemeinstellungen-Zugangshilfe-Sprachausgabe-Sprecher,

die Stimme auswählen, bzw. bearbeiten und unter -->zusätzliche Einstellungen

die Pfade für mbrola und txt2pho eingeben. Kmix nicht vergessen.

----------

